# Potassium Phosphate



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

So I finally got my dry ferts to start my EI method for fertilization. 
I noticed that I got container labelled as "Potassium Phosphate" 
Is it the same as Mono Potassium Phosphate?

Thanks for any help


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

I just found out that Potassium Phosphate is K3PO4 while MonoPotassium Phosphate is KH2PO4. 

Okay, I really didn't like chemistry back in highschool, LOL. But can I use the Potassium Phosphate to mix my ferts?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Potassium phosphate is a very generic term; it could refer to either KH2PO4, K2HPO4 or the rarer K3PO4. You probably have one of the first two.

Either is fine for our purposes.


----------

